
Show HN: Pastebin for CSV - huy
http://www.sharecsv.com/
======
huy
I think it's important to share the context behind this project:

I work on the Data team of an acquired startup, working a lot with
business/product people. We communicate a lot through internal chat (Hipchat!)
and get a lot of requests for adhoc data.

We (the data people) would then run these quick queries, export the results
and send over to them in email (CSV).

I find this process very cumbersome, as they'd have to open their email,
download the CSV and load them into Excel to be able to see them. Sometimes
it's just a small table, and doing this is really inefficient.

That's why we made ShareCSV: They (Product/Marketing/Business) just get a link
to click, and most of the time they'll see the numbers they need without
having to download anything (and having Excel/OpenOffice to open them).

~~~
akx
Good stuff.

There's one "killer feature" you could add, though: .XLS/.XLSX(/.ODS) export
that works better than Excel's notoriously terrible CSV import wizard.

That would make it instantly possible to continue analyzing the data in Excel
if such a thing is required.

~~~
huy
Thanks a lot! I think that is a "killer feature" too. Will look into
implementing that.

------
flipstables
Nice.

How about a text box to copy/paste data from Excel and then options to specify
delims, quotes, & escapes? That would be great as I hate to save a file to my
desktop before dragging it into the browser.

------
fiatjaf
You could add charts with just one line of code:
[http://charts.brace.io/](http://charts.brace.io/)

~~~
huy
This is very cool. Thank you!

------
spyglass
Very useful. Certainly quicker than uploading to Google Docs, Zoho Office, and
other workalike services.

It would be much more useful if it had user accounts, though. One might want
to edit or delete an uploaded file.

~~~
fiatjaf
No! Stop the user accounts nightmare, keep it simple forever!

~~~
huy
I do think s/he has a point. Some people would want to login and manage their
upload files.

Though you can pretty much upload files without having to login whatsoever.
Pretty much similar to Github Gist, or Imgur.

